# Hello to all and my plastisol transfers



## jjterryah (Nov 24, 2009)

HELLO. I'm Jack Terryah and I've been printing Tee shirts for about 8 years. I just started using plastisol. I had problems getting the transfers to work. I soon found the problem was too little heat. I bought an infra red thermometer and it solved my problem as it found out the press was under performing and had cold spots on the edges. Okay for normal transfers but not for plastisol. Best $35 I ever spent. If your transfers don't work, gooey, non sticking or no stick at all. it's probably heat or rather the lack of it.


----------



## Tribble (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Jack,

It could also be the formula of the ink in the first place. We have a heat press as well as a traditional screen print set-up. We thought we'd save $ by printing our own plastisol transfers to transfer paper, rather than ordering them. But we had a terrible time with the transfer being spotty, or not conveying, or peeling off. We wondered if it was the heat press, or temps, or pressure, and tried every combination of variables with no luck. Then we tried ordering transfers from a third party, and they worked just great -- on the same press. So we figured it must have been our formula. We used a bit of reducer and that was probably the issue. So if the temp isn't the issue, try another source for your transfers and see if the results are different.


----------



## jjterryah (Nov 24, 2009)

howdy....My transfers were purchased from pro World and are working very well. Temperature was the culprit. I did get a bad batch of pigment ink that washed out in the first washing. Thus far, the plastisol is working. The heat has to melt the ink and the pressure has to plush it into the fibers. Let it set for a day and them mail it out. Thanks for trhe response.


----------

